
Take the Work Can Wait Pledge - dsr12
https://basecamp.com/3/work-can-wait/pledge
======
zamalek
I can't get this through to my own _brother._

First-off, a work/life balance is important for work. Overworked people make
bad decisions (most recently, brother in question _copied_ a git repository
instead of asking me how to approach it). I see it all the time with others
who overwork themselves - a bad night of sleep and I'm as bewildered as
everyone around me. A good night's sleep and I wonder why everyone else is so
slow.

I think it's a vicious cycle. A few days of overworking and you no longer have
the mental capacity to realize what it is that you are doing to yourself. I've
talked to people about this, all are belligerent about being completely fine.
They're _not._ A coworker came back from leave today and pulled off a
presentation with one day's notice of calibre that I do not expect of him -
like others he burns both ends of the candle.

Off my chest: all the while I'm looking like the slacker, the guy who's not a
team player - but the truth is that I've read far further into the situation
and have solved more than 50% of the problems that my team faces. I have no
idea what to do.

~~~
ianai
I'm an hourly employee. Whenever the prospect of OT comes up for me I shoot it
right down. People can't fathom why I don't want "more money". My life's worth
more to me than their overtime. I don think that makes me a bad person nor bad
worker. I work as hard as I do (and I do a great job) precisely because I
honor the line between work and personal time.

------
soared
Vanilla Basecamp 2 emails me every sunday night, and every morning before I
get into the office. I changed email settings.. but maybe your product
offering should walk the walk too.

